# Debate Concerning the Age of the Earth



## cih1355 (Apr 29, 2011)

On the John Ankerberg Show, Ken Ham and Jason Lisle (young earth creationists) debated Walter Kaiser and Hugh Ross (old earth creationists) concerning the age of the earth. They talked about whether the days of creation were 24-hour periods of time, whether there was death before Adam sinned, whether Noah's flood was global, and whether general revelation can help us to interpret special revelation. Moreover, they discussed the scientific evidence that supports the old earth position and the young earth position. 

Here is the link to the MP3 file that contains the debate:
Old Earth Young Earth Debate MP3 Audio - Apologetics 315

I listened to the debate and thought that Ken Ham and Jason Lisle presented better arguments than Walter Kaiser and Hugh Ross. 

As you know, God told Adam that he would die if he were to eat the forbidden fruit. Hugh Ross said that in order for Adam to have understood what God talking about, he must have seen something die. This is a weak argument. One does not have to see something die in order to understand what death is.


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 29, 2011)

I think one would have a difficult if not impossible time supporting an old earth position using Scripture alone. Ross' example is weak as Adam likely saw plants die as they were uprooted and eaten- essentially not existing anymore. 

Some will try to use plant being eaten as "death" to refute Gen 2, but plants did not receive the "breath of life", therefore would not be considered "alive" in the same manner as animals.


----------



## E Nomine (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think you can prove either position from scripture alone, thus it remains a non-essential area where Christians may legitimately disagree. Even an old-earth day-ager may affirm WCF 4.1 sincerely.


----------

